# 19lb.+ Channel Cat



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

Channel cat goes to Jeff Foster & Justin Heart. This team only had the opportunity to fish our last event of the year (Leesville) thats all it took them is one event to change our stats for the whole year. Jeff Foster of Scio, caught 19.02 pound 331/4 inch Channel Cat. Jeff has been cat fishing every bit of 20+ years that was his personal best. Cant teach and old cat new tricks caught this whopper on a good old fashioned hook and worm anchored. Jeff could likely hold this as top class weight for some time to come.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

Would to see some picks of some big channels any one cought, My personal best was 14.02 lbs pleasent hill prior to spawn 2009.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

That is a friggin monster! Nice catch!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

caught this tank during summer. It was approx 20lbs. Really big head on it


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

13 pounder
 




15 pounder both from lake erie


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

18.5 pounder that I caught on the Ohio River last March.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Kinda a bad pic i was fishing solo. This isnt my PB but close to it. 17.8# 33in. my PB is 18#


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

17lb, caught in Great Miami river July 2006, fought it for about an 45 minutes on 15lb test.

was lucky to get it on video as well!


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

nice fish guys, i hope i get a big channel like that this season


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Damn nice fish! Eat your heart out Brian Mellon....I love that hahahaha....


----------

